# التحقيق فى الحرائق والحوادث ذات المنشأ الكهربائى-مهندس عاطف عباسى



## reda999 (10 أبريل 2016)

_*التحقيق فى الحرائق والحوادث ذات المنشأ الكهربائى-مهندس عاطف عباسى *_:19:


----------



## qadisia (6 يونيو 2018)

مجهود طيب


----------



## qadisia (6 يونيو 2018)

الكل جميل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 يونيو 2018)

مشكور على المجهود الجبار


----------

